# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme ne C++

## Olsi Hysa

Ka pak dite qe kam filluar te mesoj gjuhen C++ dhe po shkoja mire derisa bleva librin e informatikes se thelluar per klasen e 11. Ja se si e kishin shkruar nje program te thjeshte per zgjidhjen e ekuacionit te fuqise se dyte:

#include <iostream>
#include <conio>
#include <math>
float a,b,c; //hyrja
float x1,x2,x; //dalja
float d; //variabel ndihmes
int main() {
cout<<"Jepni koeficientet a,b,c te trinomit!"<<endl;
cin>>a>>b>>c;
d=b*b-4*a*c;
if (d>0)  {
          x1=(-b-sqrt(d))/(2*a)
          x2=(-b+sqrt(d)/(2*a);
cout<<"x1="<<x1<<endl;
cout<<"x2="<<x2<<endl;
              }
if (d==0)  {
          x= -b/(2*a);
          cout<<"x=<<x<<endl;
                }
if (d<0) cout <<"Nuk ka rrenje"<<endl;
getch()
return 0;
}


Une mendoj se duhet keshtu:
#include <iostream>
#include <conio.h> //conio.h jo conio
#include <math.h>//math.h jo math, mendoj se edhe pa keto te dyja conio dhe math punon mire
using namespace std;//mendoj se edhe kjo duhet te perdoret
int main()
{
float a,b,c,x1,x2,x,d; //te gjitha bashke
cout <<"Jepni koeficientet a,b,c, te trinomit!" <<endl;
cin>>a>>b>>c;
d=b*b-4*a*c;
if (d>0)
cout <<"x1="<< (-b-sqrt(d))/(2*a) << " dhe x2=" << (-b+sqrt(d))/(2*a) << endl;
else
if (d==0)
cout <<"x=" << -b/2*a <<endl;
else
cout <<"Nuk ka rrenje"<<endl;
return 0; //nuk e di se perse duhet getch()
}

Ata qe kane shkruar librin jane profesore dhe dine me shume se une por nuke di se perse e kane shkruar ashtu!

----------


## wind

Shkruarja e nje programmi ne qdo gjuh programmuese mund te shkruhet ne forma te ndryshme ata persona qe e kan shkruar librin kan shkruar ne menyr e duhur se si duhet e programmer ne menyr qe te jet me e kjart per te tjeret
*math.h*  nevojitet sepse me posht ke perdorur funksionet *sqrt()* qe eshte e klases math.h
nese ke nevoj apo ndihm per me shum kliko edhe ne faqen www.objprog.com eshte faqe mjaft e pasur me material  
Kalofsh Mir

----------


## Olsi Hysa

Problemi eshte se kur e futa ne Visual Studio ate te librit ma nxorri plot me gabime dhe pasi e ndryshova e hapi!

----------

